# Amazon Echo Dot



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

For quite some time, I've resisted the urge to buy an Amazon Echo, but last month,I took advantage of the Black Friday sale offer on Amazon to buy a second generation Amazon Echo Dot, which now resides on a nightstand next to my bed. I quickly learned how to ask Alexa to set an alarm, give me a snapshot of breaking news or tell me about the weather conditions just about anywhere.
I also bought an Insteon Starter Kit, which consists of a hub and two dimmer modules. Using the Alexa app's Smart Home feature, I first installed the Hub and ran discovery. Within 20 seconds, the hub had been discovered and I was now ready to set up the dimmer modules. I used one for my bedside lamps and the other for the floor lamp next to my recliner. Once again, discovery was quick. Now I can use Alexa to control the lamps. Insteon has a host of accessories available, ranging from light switches to Wi-Fi cameras, thermostats, IR adapters, etc. The list goes on and apparently you can integrate an existing X10 system (which I have).
I'm gradually learning about the Dot - yesterday, I added my Pandora subscription and am now able to play the music through the Dot's small speaker, however, the second generation Dot has both a 3.5 mm audio output jack and Bluetooth (both of which are lacking on the Echo), so I can use my Sharkk Bluetooth speaker for better sound quality, or I can run the Dot's audio output to my computer or AVR should I so desire. In a sense, it's kind of overkill, since I can access Pandora via my Roku, Blu-ray player or TV.
Of course, you can use the Dot in concert with the Echo. It's cheap enough to populate the whole house with Dots (Amazon has two bundles -- 6 Dots for the price of 5 and 12 Dots for the price of 10).
I can now understand the enthusiasm over the Echo and am delighted to have the Dot at a fraction of the price of the Echo. Great little device.

*Edit:* Being new to the present day world of home control, I've discovered that X10 technology is pretty much outdated, and Z-Wave is the most popular and probably the most robust. Although Insteon has a lot of products, it has little if any acceptance by other vendors. Belkin's WeMo has even less. Iris by Lowes is also quite limited. In order for me to venture outside the world of Insteon, I'd have to get a Z-wave hub and go on from there


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As usual, we were early-adopters of the Echo and have two. Our Insteon system works fine for everything we want to control, which when all is said in done is mostly lights. We have one in the kitchen area so when we discover we're out of something we can tell her to add it to the list without missing a step while cooking. Our house has an open floor plan so the one in the kitchen area also serves the dining room, family room, and living room. The other one is back in our master suite - home office area where we tend to live doing things like writing this post. We love the twins.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I see that the Echo dots are on sale again. $39.99 instead of $49.99.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had the echo for about two years, use it mostly for music (amazingly deep repertoire), morning news and weather - it's like radio on demand! Recently, I tied Alexa to my Vivint home security system for voice control of the thermostat ("Alexa, set thermostat to 70"). Also, I got the 'Dot' for the master bedroom (suite?), but I haven't set it up yet. Next thing, I'll start working on voice lighting control. Any suggestions on lighting brands?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I ordered 3 of the 2nd generation Echo Dots and JBL flip speaker for son and girlfriend. I wanted the Echo but everyone's out before Christmas and the Dot seems just as good and much cheaper and at the sale price having several placed around the house.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nick said:


> I've had the echo for about two years, use it mostly for music (amazingly deep repertoire), morning news and weather - it's like radio on demand! Recently, I tied Alexa to my Vivint home security system for voice control of the thermostat ("Alexa, set thermostat to 70"). Also, I got the 'Dot' for the master bedroom (suite?), but I haven't set it up yet. Next thing, I'll start working on voice lighting control. Any suggestions on lighting brands?


Nick: Insteon has a starter kit of two light switches, wall plates and a hub (available from Amazon). The downside is that Insteon uses a proprietary interface and you are limited to their own products. Lowes is selling a similar starter kit which may be Iris oriented. Probably the best bet would be GE or Leviton, both of which use Z-Wave. Check the Insteon and Z-Wave web sites for details. Note that you would have to get a Z-Wave hub. With further checking, I believe the Samsung Smart things hub would be appropriate. You could use the GE switches with it and possibly Leviton. All of these are available from Amazon. Of course, you may already have a hub. If so, check the Alexa app to see if there is info on supported devices.

*I strongly suggest you get the Amazon Echo Dot Advanced User Guide (2016 Updated) by Steve Wright. It's $9.95 from Amazon.*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I kept adding to my last post as I continued to do some research.
As a result of my research, I might replace my remaining X10 devices in my bedroom. I have two X10 light switches - one controlling the lights on my ceiling fan and the other controlling a ceiling fixture. (The fan itself is controlled by a separate switch). Although in theory, I could use Insteon switches for this purpose, but I'm leaning toward a Samsung Smart Things hub and GE switches, the reason being that the switches have to fit in a standard 4 gang box with standard switch plate and it appears that the Insteon switches require a nonstandard plate.
At this time, I have no plans to control devices in the rest of the house.
I'll be investigating the use of my Dot with my bedroom AVR for music. I could easily move my Dot from the nightstand to the top of the bookcase next to my A/V stand and connect it to the AVR via the Dot's 3.5 mm audio output. My Insteon hub is already located on the bookcase, not that it matters.

Edit: Having just received an email from Amazon, I checked and found that two switches (perhaps more) will work with Alexa with NO hub required: one by WeMo and one by TP-Link. After reading reviews of the WeMo switch, I would not order one. 22% of the reviewers had serious problems with the switch.Not a good sign.
It should be noted that most of the on-off switches supported by Alexa (whether with or without requiring a hub) are relay switches and require a neutral connection. In addition, they are rather bulky, taking up quite a bit of space in the switch box.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And I just noticed the Echo is on sale at $139.99 vice $179.99.

EDIT....won't be in Stock until 27 or 28 December depending on color.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone know the difference between Echo and Echo Dot besides speaker size?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

camo said:


> Anyone know the difference between Echo and Echo Dot besides speaker size?


Three links to help answer your question.
1. Amazon.com Help: Differences Between Amazon Alexa Devices
2. Amazon Echo Dot review (2016): Forget the Echo. Buy this instead.
3. Amazon Echo Dot is the future, for fifty bucks


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

trh said:


> Three links to help answer your question.
> 1. Amazon.com Help: Differences Between Amazon Alexa Devices
> 2. Amazon Echo Dot review (2016): Forget the Echo. Buy this instead.
> 3. Amazon Echo Dot is the future, for fifty bucks


Thanks, looks like difference is small besides speaker size.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For me, it's the Dot's bluetooth capability to cast to an external spkr. I made the suggestion to Amazon for the Echo _two_ years ago.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes why I ordered the JBL flip2 with it. Awesome little speakers.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The Echo is in stock at most Lowes,Home Depot, hhgregg and Bed Bath & Beyond stores, also for $139.99


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Cholly said:


> The Echo is in stock at most Lowes,Home Depot, hhgregg and Bed Bath & Beyond stores, also for $139.99


Would be nice if I could just run down to the corner store. Closet store is Home Depot 210 miles Lowes 300 miles.  Amazon or bust for me.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

camo said:


> Would be nice if I could just run down to the corner store. Closet store is Home Depot 210 miles Lowes 300 miles.  Amazon or bust for me.


Order quick then on Amazon. We ordered a Dot the other day. They said it wouldn't be delivered until 12/23, but today I got an update that it will be here this Friday.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got 3 dots coming, none are for me however just Ho HO HO presents. Got the same notice they were shipping early.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

trh said:


> Order quick then on Amazon. We ordered a Dot the other day. They said it wouldn't be delivered until 12/23, but today I got an update that it will be here this Friday.


Ordered one on the 16th, said it was Out of Stock and would ship on the 27th. Said it was Gen 2. Any one know how long this Gen has been out?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Ordered one on the 16th, said it was Out of Stock and would ship on the 27th. Said it was Gen 2. Any one know how long this Gen has been out?


The 2nd Gen Dots came out in Oct 2016.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Post Xmas sale price is off. Back at $50 now. Everyone loves them BTW.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

After four weeks with my Dot and Insteon dimmable modules, I've decided to get Insteon wall switches for my two ceiling lights in my bedroom. It turned out to be the cheapest option.. One is a dimmer switch, the other not. (it will be used for my ceiling fan lights, which are candelabra based non dimmable CFL's). I ordered them yesterday from Amazon and they'll be here early next week.

My younger son gave his big brother a Dot and a Philips Hue light kit for Christmas, which has been installed in the upstairs master bedroom. Dot's nice! 

Edit (1/17}: Received the Insteon wall switches from Amazon ad got around to installing them today. Got them recognized and now can control fan light and other ceiling light with Alexa.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

And now this -- A TV news anchor, reporting on a story, says, "Alexa, order me a dollhouse", and guess what happens?

Full story: Amazon's Alexa heard her name on TV and ordered up a ton of dollhouses

This is fascinating, because while I was reading some posts about this year's CES, my Dot kept responding to video clips about devices using Alexa. Thank goodness, none of them were telling Alexa to order something!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Amazon really needs to give us more options on 'Alexa' keywords or alert the media / commercial producers to not use 'Alexa'.

I've noticed recently she's not as sensitive to the TV audio for some reason.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I had read that you could also use "Computer", but that isn't an option.

After reading all these stories, I did set a PIN within the Alexa App that must be used before you can order anything online via the Echo.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

We found out last night that she can sing. Just ask her if she can and she'll sing a song for you.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

At least Siri and Cortana are unusual names. Alexa, although not common, is a girl's name. An op-ed piece in the New York Times a few days ago written by a woman named Alexa complained about Amazon's choice for an assistant. Also, I believe you have to say "Hey Siri" and "Hey Cortana" to get these assistants to respond. I can also live with "OK Google."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So ... what happens when Alexa hears and Alexa ad? Order a black hat? Play a Garth Brooks tune?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

James Long said:


> So ... what happens when Alexa hears and Alexa ad? Order a black hat? Play a Garth Brooks tune?


Unless you set up a PIN for authentication purposes. If you set up a PIN in the Alexa App, then Alexa will ask you for the PIN before she will accept the order.
As to "Play a Garth Brooks tune", she will comply with a song from Amazon Music, no PIN required. If you're a Prime member, Alexa will pull a song from Prime Music. If not,it depends on whether the artist has any songs in the regular library.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

For the first time since I bought my Dot, it lost Wi-Fi access. When I asked to have my ceiling lights turned on, Alexa responded that she was unable to connect to the internet and that I shroud check the help section of my Alexa app. I followed the instructions for setting up Wi-Fi access, and was up and running again in about ten minutes, having selected my 5 Ghz radio and password. Alexa and I are both happy.


----------

